# Montage und Ausrichtung Geberstange



## whatup (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Männers!

Ich fahre bald nach Schweden und hoffe auf Eueren Rat bzgl. der korrekten Ausrichtung des Gebers. Wohin muss die "abgeflachte" Seite des Gebers zeigen? Direkt nach unten gerichtet, oder parallel zum Grund? In Richtung Heck oder zur Seite? 
Ich versuche mal, ein Bild davon anzuhängen, wie ich es montiert habe. Nachtrag: klappt nicht :-/ Vielleicht hat jemand einen link zu einem Foto?

Danke für Euere Tipps!

Viele Grüße
Whatup


----------



## 63°Nord (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Montage und Ausrichtung Geberstange*

guckst du hier:http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/info/echolot-heckgeber-einbau.html


----------



## whatup (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Montage und Ausrichtung Geberstange*

Hi! Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Dann werde ich mal versuchen, die Geberstange am Heck festzumachen. Mache mir allerdings Sorgen wegen den Verwirbelungen durch den Motor. Würde es die Anzeige verfälschen, wenn ich den Geber an der Seite vom Boot montiere, so dass der Geber in Richtung unter das Boot zeigt? 

Danke!

Viele Grüße
Whatup


----------



## 63°Nord (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Montage und Ausrichtung Geberstange*

Deine Sorgen sind unbegründet. Solange der Geber während der Fahrt unter Wasser ist und möglichst senkrecht zum Grund steht ist es völlig egal ob der Geber am Heck, Bug oder an der Seite montiert ist.

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## whatup (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Montage und Ausrichtung Geberstange*

Muchas Gracias, senor!


----------

